# Mezyad border



## streetspirit (May 12, 2011)

Need to do a visa run in next couple of days as my 30 days is up on the 13th. 

Was going to do hatta but as only have rental car I can't take it across the border. 

Does anyone know if it's definitely mezyad in al ain that you can walk over? There'll be me and my 2 kids, both in pushchair. Husband has residency, does he have to pay entry fee as well? 

And is it 200dhs? Also, does anyone have directions to the border or is it self explanatory when you get to al ain? Driving from abu dhabi which is a trek but I'm thinking it's still cheaper than paying the 600 odd dhs it'll cost for each of us to do it with the proper extension. 

Thanks for any help


----------

